# I'm looking at the game files, AMA.



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

Brewster, Rover, Resetti, Pascal, Cyrus, Reese, Leif and Wendell confirmed!

Also disclaimer, it appears that furniture model names are not exactly their in game names, such as the Cabin Table which appears in footage but is not listed in the game files. The aroma pot is listed as "aloma pot" since there's no 'r' sound in Japanese.

Can't guarantee 100% authenticity, but since people are streaming the game on Twitch with the .nsp file this data was pulled from, I'm pretty certain it's the real deal. And it's HUGE compared to the tiny pastebin posted in the French forum (which wasn't from the leaker, btw, that one was a fake from 4Chan before the game leaked).


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh nice. I'm not sure how this works so I'll probably not question anything but just hope that the pelican trio makes some kind of comeback. And Redd.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 17, 2020)

Can  you provide proof?


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Can  you provide proof?



Proof! proof! proof!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

Gotta show proof man


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 17, 2020)

Is there any gyroids in the game? I never thought I'd miss them I kinda am now that the reviewers said they aren't back


----------



## Junee (Mar 17, 2020)

New fish, bugs, and fossils?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 17, 2020)

I too would like to know about collections for journal prepping


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Any sight of Perfect Fruit?


----------



## Magicman (Mar 17, 2020)

Method of getting special nintendo items?
What happens when you scan amiibo not form the animal crossing series?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 17, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> Also disclaimer, it appears that furniture model names are not exactly their in game names, such as the Cabin Table which appears in footage but is not listed in the game files. The aroma pot is listed as "aloma pot" since there's no 'r' sound in Japanese.



aloma? this seems fishy honestly


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 17, 2020)

Seems trivial to just post a screenshot of the code you're looking at...


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

I bet 50 bells it's a troll


----------



## spinachbaby (Mar 17, 2020)

sierra said:


> I bet 50 bells it's a troll



shows up to say stuff is in the game that everyone else said isnt, then dips lol


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 17, 2020)

I did see a pastebin on Twitter (where all of this information is being shared) where it shows these NPCs that OP is mentioning but I can't verify it's authenticity.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Bearie said:


> I did see a pastebin on Twitter (where all of this information is being shared) where it shows these NPCs that OP is mentioning but I can't verify it's authenticity.



I sound like a broken record, sorry, but yes, they are mentioned in a folder of "Special NPCs" - however they have no correlating dialogue, models, or other references that would indicate they are actually anywhere in the game.  They may be added in later, we don't know.


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

For everyone requesting proof -- it's literally a bunch of pasted text from the files, so anyone could write up fake information. In this case a screenshot doesn't provide further evidence. But here's one below anyway. It shows the diving suit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spinachbaby said:


> shows up to say stuff is in the game that everyone else said isnt, then dips lol




I have a life outside of TBT, lol. I was doing work for the past few hours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreenLeaf said:


> aloma? this seems fishy honestly



'Aloma' because in Japanese, 'Aroma' is pronounced Aloma since there is no 'R' sound.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Junee said:


> New fish, bugs, and fossils?



Can confirm new bugs and fossils, fish I haven't checked. New bugs like the paper butterfly, and new fossils likee Quetzalcoatlus and Smilodon. Won't go through all of them since a lot of the fish and insect names are in Romanji. Also I did find the file for a *diving suit*, so I guess diving's back in the game.


Text file names screenshot


Spoiler


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 17, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> For everyone requesting proof -- it's literally a bunch of pasted text from the files, so anyone could write up fake information. In this case a screenshot doesn't provide further evidence.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I never heard  of this kind of romanization before the murky sound between l and r it's always referred as r being hepburn kunrei or other how are written the other names? becouse at this point I'm just genuinely curious (not attacking you or something of course )
only very obsolete texts of 19 century usually use different methods to my knowledge
in the web I read all the time people using kunrei more than hepburn to romanize rarely nihon but...

written how pronunced this is new but ok ^^''


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

GreenLeaf said:


> I never heard  of this kind of romanization before the murky sound between l and r it's always referred as r being hepburn kunrei or other how are written the other names? becouse at this point I'm just genuinely curious (not attacking you or something of course)



No worries, I'm just sharing what I'm seeing. AlomaPot was one of the first filenames I saw, and brought it up because it adds to the theory that things aren't being found because they're under different names (like Lloid being under Haniwa-kun, haniwa being the Japanese word for gyroid).


----------



## Amilee (Mar 17, 2020)

are there bushes?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 17, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> No worries, I'm just sharing what I'm seeing. AlomaPot was one of the first filenames I saw, and brought it up because it adds to the theory that things aren't being found because they're under different names (like Lloid being under Haniwa-kun, haniwa being the Japanese word for gyroid).




er...know this.
 it was just the way  western sounds were represented that puzzled me ^^''
anyway thanks for the reply and forgive my broken English ^^


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2020)

I can confirm that errors like Aloma instead of Aroma do often occur with rough file names and translations. In fact, if I recall correctly, the player "Sara" in the February Direct was under the User Profile of "Sala," so there's that.


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

no mention of luna,, that sucks :c i am really happy about all the other characters, though! i would’ve been really bummed if rover, brewster, leif and pascal weren’t in the game owo


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hopefully all this is true, it will be exciting!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 18, 2020)

You mentioned haniwa...so there’s gyroids? 


No Luna or dream suit though?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

Do silver tools break?


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

Interesting tidbit: there's only one upgrade for Nook's Cranny and this, combined with the intentional late release of the official guide, heavily implies that Nintendo will be rolling out content updates over the next few months.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluebellie said:


> You mentioned haniwa...so there’s gyroids?
> 
> 
> No Luna or dream suit though?



Only found one model under Haniwa and it was for Lloid. Don't recall seeing Luna but Wendell was there, so it's still possible for something like Dream Suite to be in there. Edit: Luna is there, just checked.


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

Amilee said:


> are there bushes?



Only found a couple of models for azalea bushes, but they were for use in the insect exhibit. Mind you this is for searching under 'bush' though, a lot of items aren't named in the conventional way in the game files so they could be in there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MiniPocketWorld said:


> I too would like to know about collections for journal prepping



Since you're new to the game, not sure if you know this but not all furniture items are grouped into sets, sets (or series) are part of the available items. So there's the Rococo set, for example, but then there are items like aroma pot which aren't part of a set.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Any sight of Perfect Fruit?



All plants:


Spoiler



Nope, don't see them. Here's a list of all *'plant' category items*:
Acorn
Branch
Flower Seed
Anemone (flower)
cosmos
hyacinth
mum
pansy
rose
golden rose
tulip
Yuri (Japanese name for lily)
apple
bamboo shoot
cherry
coconut
orange
pear
peach
kabu (turnip)
rotten kabu
flat mushroom
rare mushroom
round mushroom
slender mushroom
splendid mushroom
ornament (falls from trees during xmas)
pinecone
bamboo tree
cedar tree + seedling
oak tree _ seedling
palm tree
weed
wood
bamboo wood
spring bamboo wood (??)


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for this, please put copy / pastes from the list in spoilers so we can choose not to look at it.

I would just like to know if there's any mention of Kapp'n yet? For him not to be in NH is seriously missing an opportunity!


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I too would like to know about collections for journal prepping



Furniture sets (did not include sets with less than three items, because those were random themed groups instead of actual series). Mention of Nintendo items and Door Ornament possibilities.



Spoiler



This is what I found, some of them I don't know the English series names for. 
Ameretro
Antique
Bamboo
Block (I think this is the Kiddie set? not sure)
Boy
Cardboard
Cute
Fish
Flower
Fossil (technically not a furniture series, they're all mini models)
Fruits
Garden
Ice
Insect
Iron
Log
Mom (items sent to you by mom)
Mushroom
Oriental
Poolside
Rattan (idk English name)
Shell
Wooden
Zodiac

I also saw some new items like the nail art set and Cartoonist set (not a furniture series but a standalone item, like probably papers and art supplies) and things returning like the cat tree. Also interestingly enough there are two varieties of gravestones, LOL. One Japanese and one European, and they all have multiple recolors so it suggests it's a craftable/decorative item and not lore linked like people have been hypothesizing. 

There are also 114 different door ornament designs. (this includes recolors of the same design, but it seems like most if not all only have 1 recolor. Many do not have recolors).

I also found a Cuckoo clock, so this confirms the return of Nintendo items.


----------



## sierra (Mar 18, 2020)

Could it be that their names are in the pastebin just because we can get their picture/poster?


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

KK Songs in New Horizons (94 in total): These appear to be the Japanese names, some of which are different than the English ones. Also potential collaboration with other huge IP (see spoiler)

Edit: this isn't all the KK songs, these are the ones you can have as a record (i.e. furniture item)



Spoiler



Afro
Aloha
Alpine (Mountain Song?)
Ballad
Birthday Song
Blue Onigiri
Blues
Boku no Basho **
Bolero
Bossa
Caripso (Calypso)
China (Imperial?)
Cossack
Country
Daimyo 
Daisuki (I love you)
Disco
Dixie
Doubutsu no Shima (Animal Island)
Doubutsu no Machi (Animal Town)
Drive
Drum N Bass
Electronica
Eleki (Japanese term for electric, like electric guitars)
Enka
Etude
Eurobeat
Flamenco
Funk
Fusion
Gamelan
Gospel
Haisai (the Okinawan way of saying hello... another island theme?)
Haru no Komorebi (the leaf-filtered sunlight of spring) 
Hollywood
Horo
House
Huna Uta 2001
Idol
Irish
Jazz
Jongara
Kangae Chu
Keiji
KK Billy
KK Rider
KK song
Kowai Uta (scary song)
Love Song
Lullaby
Maharaja
Main Theme (NH theme probably)
Mambo
March
Maria
Metal
Milonga
Minimal
Inyo
Mori No Seikatsu (Forest Life?)
Nami Nami
Napolitan
New Orle
Ni Dan Zaka
Ondo
Only Me
Osanpo
Ototoi (day before yesterday)
Parade
Paris
Peru
Ragtime
Rare Groove
Reggae
Rock
Rock n Roll
Roma
Salsa
Samba
Sanbika (hymn)
Sayonara (goodbye)
Senor
Sensei
Showa Kayo
Ska
Sonata
Soul
Swing
Tango
TechnoBeat
Turkey
Urban
Utatane No Yume **
Waltz
Western

I think Japan may be seeing a *Vocaloid collaboration*, see the songs marked with asterisks. Utatane is a Vocaloid character, and the first result for Boku no Basho is a Vocaloid song.

There are also a lot of new songs added like Irish, Peru, Turkey etc.



- - - Post Merge - - -



sierra said:


> Could it be that their names are in the pastebin just because we can get their picture/poster?



I highly doubt it. I'm seeing in the model list all of the Amiibo posters, and they include the special NPCs like KK. Since they're in the Special NPC list which is separate from the model list, it means that there's more to them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bellpickle said:


> Thanks for this, please put copy / pastes from the list in spoilers so we can choose not to look at it.
> 
> I would just like to know if there's any mention of Kapp'n yet? For him not to be in NH is seriously missing an opportunity!




Good point, thanks. I'll go ahead and do that. Yes, Kapp'n is in the special NPC list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magicman said:


> Method of getting special nintendo items?
> What happens when you scan amiibo not form the animal crossing series?



Seems like a lot of Amiibo are supported, IIRC the Zelda ones were in there. But can't say more than you'll def get a poster of them.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> Can confirm new bugs and fossils, fish I haven't checked. New bugs like the paper butterfly, and new fossils likee Quetzalcoatlus and Smilodon. Won't go through all of them since a lot of the fish and insect names are in Romanji. Also I did find the file for a *diving suit*, so I guess diving's back in the game.



Oh cool, so does this mean there could be more things to collect beyond the bug fish and fossils? Or would anything we collect be in the fish category?


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Mar 18, 2020)

Are you able to find out the new villager’s personalities? We know about Reneigh and Dom, and Raymond’s is easy to guess, but what about Judy, Megan, Cyd, and Sherb?


----------



## Ama (Mar 18, 2020)

I just wanted to say thank you for doing this because I feel like most of the conversation started oddly aggressive about it being fake or asking for proof and now is only asking questions. I have loads of questions but I just wanted to say thank you first for going through all of it!


----------



## satine (Mar 18, 2020)

This is a dumb question that has already been answered by a few different sources but I hate it for being true so I want to ask you about it too. 10 villager limit, right? 

Also, thanks for doing this! I think it's really cool for those of us who still have some pressing questions.


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Oh cool, so does this mean there could be more things to collect beyond the bug fish and fossils? Or would anything we collect be in the fish category?




I won't say yes or no, simply because it would take a ton of digging/parsing to get through all of the data (literally thousands of entries), but from what I've seen we have all the same categories as before (furniture series, bugs, fish, fossils, etc) and new items for each, on top of that there are also a variety of door ornaments and outdoor projects to collect (ex. the Mecha statue).

- - - Post Merge - - -



DiamondAbsoul said:


> Are you able to find out the new villager’s personalities? We know about Reneigh and Dom, and Raymond’s is easy to guess, but what about Judy, Megan, Cyd, and Sherb?



I'm not aware of a way atm, but I know that the new pink wolf Audie is peppy. If I managed to get all of the data aside from NPCs and models I'll update.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ama said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for doing this because I feel like most of the conversation started oddly aggressive about it being fake or asking for proof and now is only asking questions. I have loads of questions but I just wanted to say thank you first for going through all of it!




I appreciate that, thank you! I know people want to avoid spoilers or potentially getting in trouble, that's why I offered to do this. I think people are (understandably) frustrated with the wait and the whole virus situation. I didn't mean to cause a scene with my statements ��

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, it's ten. It makes sense since the island is only 6 acres bigger than a New Leaf town, and with 8 potential human residents that'd be 18 houses total. Player count does not affect animal villager max cap. And no problem, I'm glad I can help.


----------



## CeriSyrin (Mar 18, 2020)

You mentioned you found files for diving, is there anything in there about Art that we can collect? It's my favorite part of collecting for the museum so I'm crossing my fingers. Thanks for posting about all of this!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 18, 2020)

I think it's a bit misleading to say that those NPCs are confirmed. They are in the Special NPCs list but there are no models for them in the game according to data miners. I am hoping nobody is expecting to actually see these in the game for sure yet.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 18, 2020)

Glad to see Drive is in the game. One of the better live performed songs in New Leaf and it sucked that it had no aircheck. Looking forward to hearing it again soon.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Trundle said:


> I think it's a bit misleading to say that those NPCs are confirmed. They are in the Special NPCs list but there are no models for them in the game according to data miners. I am hoping nobody is expecting to actually see these in the game for sure yet.



Agreed but I'm still confused why some people are complaining about them not being in the game.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

I asked this earlier, but seems it was missed, do you have any confirmation on whether or not the silver and gold tools are unbreakable?

I don't like item durability in video games, but it seems like a nice compromise and incentive for once if the rare tools are unbreakable, much like how the silver and gold axe were in previous titles.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I asked this earlier, but seems it was missed, do you have any confirmation on whether or not the silver and gold tools are unbreakable?
> 
> I don't like item durability in video games, but it seems like a nice compromise and incentive for once if the rare tools are unbreakable, much like how the silver and gold axe were in previous titles.



Speaking of axes, I do wonder if the silver axe gives us a special design on stumps like it did in NL.


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 18, 2020)

What exactly does Special NPC mean?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 18, 2020)

bellpickle said:


> What exactly does Special NPC mean?



Animal Crossing characters that aren't Villagers. I.e Tom Nook, Isabelle, Rover and all the other shop/game mechanic characters.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 18, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> KK Songs in New Horizons (94 in total): These appear to be the Japanese names, some of which are different than the English ones. Also potential collaboration with other huge IP (see spoiler)
> 
> Edit: this isn't all the KK songs, these are the ones you can have as a record (i.e. furniture item)
> 
> ...



Boku No Basho is My Place, Utatane No Ume is Hypno K.K., Irish is Lucky K.K., Peru is K.K. Condor, and Turkey is K.K. Casbah. 

There only appears to be 4 new songs so far, going by what's in the game already (K.K. City, Drivin' and Farewell [I think those are the English names, don't quote me on that] as well as Welcome Horizons), and there's also 3 songs that'll turn up in future games as secret songs (one of which is the Wild World/LGTTC title theme, continuing the theme that one of the secret songs is a piece of old AC BGM like Forest Life, Spring Blossoms, K.K. Island and K.K. City were)


----------



## Magnetar (Mar 18, 2020)

bellpickle said:


> What exactly does Special NPC mean?



NPC = Non Playable Character

So like MayorofMapleton said, all ...



MayorofMapleton said:


> Animal Crossing characters that aren't Villagers. I.e Tom Nook, Isabelle, Rover and all the other shop/game mechanic characters.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 18, 2020)

MorningStar said:


> I can confirm that errors like Aloma instead of Aroma do often occur with rough file names and translations. In fact, if I recall correctly, the player "Sara" in the February Direct was under the User Profile of "Sala," so there's that.



oh now I get it
 my gosh I'm really dumb I just misinterpreted 
to a more complicated thing and start referring to a whole different thing I'm really embarrassed nvm the yesterday posts ^//////^ 
my brain get crossed sometimes


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> Boku No Basho is My Place, Utatane No Ume is Hypno K.K., Irish is Lucky K.K., Peru is K.K. Condor, and Turkey is K.K. Casbah.
> 
> There only appears to be 4 new songs so far, going by what's in the game already (K.K. City, Drivin' and Farewell [I think those are the English names, don't quote me on that] as well as Welcome Horizons), and there's also 3 songs that'll turn up in future games as secret songs (one of which is the Wild World/LGTTC title theme, continuing the theme that one of the secret songs is a piece of old AC BGM like Forest Life, Spring Blossoms, K.K. Island and K.K. City were)




Thanks for the info! yeah it was a bit unclear in my comment, but this list shows all the records (furniture items), so they probably aren't the complete list of KK songs.


----------



## Dewy (Mar 18, 2020)

Are there any new villagers that you see? Other than Dom, Sherb, Audie, Reneigh, Judi, Megan, and Cyd?


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 18, 2020)

Here is every Special NPC model that exists in the datamine. There is no gracie, no brewster, no fortune teller Katrina, no police station or officers, no leif, no red, no katie, no blanca, no pelly or pete, none of the island characters like leila, no luna for dream suite, and the list continues unfortunately.


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 18, 2020)

Riley9 said:


> Here is every Special NPC model that exists in the datamine. There is no gracie, no brewster, no fortune teller Katrina, no police station or officers, no leif, no red, no katie, no blanca, no pelly or pete, none of the island characters like leila, no luna for dream suite, and the list continues unfortunately.



I can't say for most of the ones listed here, but Blanca will probably be released alongside an April Fool's Day patch, or the Bunny Day patch, if they don't want to release two patches so close together.


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 18, 2020)

are the hair colors the same or did they add more. i need my dark purple hair


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 19, 2020)

Riley9 said:


> Here is every Special NPC model that exists in the datamine. There is no gracie, no brewster, no fortune teller Katrina, no police station or officers, no leif, no red, no katie, no blanca, no pelly or pete, none of the island characters like leila, no luna for dream suite, and the list continues unfortunately.




Just because the model is not in the game doesn't mean they won't be added. In fact, the launch day update was just datamined and confirmed the return of 



Spoiler



The Roost in the Museum, gyroid collecting, and the Museum store.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> Are there any new villagers that you see? Other than Dom, Sherb, Audie, Reneigh, Judi, Megan, and Cyd?



I believe there are only 8 new ones, can't confirm if more will be added later on though. the model list I'm looking at lists all the villagers by species and an assigned number, so I can't tell you what their names will be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> Are there any new villagers that you see? Other than Dom, Sherb, Audie, Reneigh, Judi, Megan, and Cyd?



I believe there are only 8 new ones, can't confirm if more will be added later on though. the model list I'm looking at lists all the villagers by species and an assigned number, so I can't tell you what their names will be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> Are there any new villagers that you see? Other than Dom, Sherb, Audie, Reneigh, Judi, Megan, and Cyd?



I believe there are only 8 new ones, can't confirm if more will be added later on though. the model list I'm looking at lists all the villagers by species and an assigned number, so I can't tell you what their names will be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meloetta said:


> are the hair colors the same or did they add more. i need my dark purple hair



This was shown in a video, there are 16 colors but they're slightly different from the New Leaf ones.


----------



## lastCoyotes (Apr 4, 2020)

Sorry to dig up a bit of an old thread, but because you're a dataminer. Is there any information on if the colors of a balloon will indicate what item it will drop? There has been a lot of misinformation going around saying that balloons that are red will drop DIY recipes, green = furniture, yellow = bells, blue = materials. This completely disregards clothing falling from balloons. Then when people say that they got another type of item from what they were expecting from that colored balloon, someone would come up and say that there are merely "higher chances" of that item and that anything can still come from them which gives the initial information absolutely no point.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 4, 2020)

Wanna add that everything said was pretty much real
Wowza


----------



## Harbour (Apr 4, 2020)

are there any furniture sets you can confirm?


----------



## John Wick (Apr 4, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Speaking of axes, I do wonder if the silver axe gives us a special design on stumps like it did in NL.


That's what I'm wondering.
It seems to be missing as well, and if we can't get special stumps, does that mean the end of famous/elegant mushrooms that used to spawn near them?

I was hoping too that perfect fruit was still a thing, to be able to make dead trees.

Every idea/plan I had for when I get my island in a couple of weeks has been crushed by the lack of so many things.


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 4, 2020)

Is there a rarity % for certain villagers? Like in a gatcha game, does each individual villager have a % to show up on the island?


----------

